# Dallas night rides



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Does anyone know of an evening/night ride in Dallas somewhere? I have only been able to find one, but it's just a lap of White Rock Lake with lights. I ride there all the time so I'd prefer something different. Kind of like BJ2's Boulder Thursday night cruiser ride or Hollywood's midnight ride. Maybe through Deep Ellum or Downtown. 

Chris H tipped me to a funky fixed gear/cruiser pub crawl thing in Ft Worth. I'll definitely have to go over for that at some point. But I'd like something closer to home. 

If no one knows of anything like that, please let me know. Otherwise, I'll have to start one. Would anyone be interested in joining me?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'll join you.

oops...i don't live there anymore.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yah...drawing a blank. But I'm in Richardson, would be up for an occasional.

Try x-posting on the various club boards - DORBA, PBA, GDB


----
(edit) - PBA has a Wednesday dinnner ride
http://www.planobicycle.org/pba/ind...l&agid=23&year=2007&month=01&day=03&Itemid=27


----------



## Microxot (Mar 3, 2008)

I remember doing a midnight ride through downtown Dallas back in 2003. I can't remember if it was an event or just a group of people. I think it was like a sunday night/Mon morning ride because there was NOBODY on the streets. It was a blast to ride. If that ever happens again, I'd love to ride it.

Burl


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I do the Campion trail/Los Colinas at night...It one of my favorite places to ride at night....Let me know if you want to meet


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I'd be up for that. I love night riding but fear the traffic. A group of riders on a planned route might help out with that.


----------



## cs838 (Mar 24, 2008)

Texas Motor Speedway, has lights around the road. The road around the speedway is exactly 5.2 miles circle loop and since it is inside the TMS limits there are very few cars, so you can go there and through down some good laps for training. The terrain is mostly flat, but there is a long slight down hill and a little slight uphill. It's not uncommon to go out there on a evening during the week and see anywhere up to 30 riders all at different paces.


----------

